# Push notification marche en développement et non en producti



## mbouissiere (28 Mars 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Depuis un mois environ, j'essaye de résoudre un bug que j'ai sur mon application.

J'ai publié cette application sur un compte apple depuis un mois aussi, tout est ok du côté compte developer:
-Distrib Developer certificate: Valide.
-Production Push SSL Certificate: Valide et Actif.
-Distribution Provisioning Profiles: Valide et Actif.

Du côté de mon code il n'y a aucun problème car la même version fonctionne avec les certificats et provisionning de dev. 

J'ai essayé plusieurs fois de re-générer ces certificats/provisionning j'ai même mis à jour l'application... rien n'y fait.

J'ai juste une piste à mon problème: la toute première fois que j'ai publiée cette application je n'avais pas de certificat de push notification (prod) de généré à l'instant t de la publication, il a été généré juste après... est-ce pour cela que ce certificat de push ne fonctionne pas ?

Si quelqu'un à déjà rencontré ce problème ou aurait une idée de solution 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## mbouissiere (28 Avril 2011)

Hello tout le monde et désolé pour le retard de ma réponse.

J'ai finalement trouvé la solution. Ma seule piste était finalement la bonne. Aprés re-publication de mon app tout fonctionne (en fait mise à jour de l'app sur l'iTunes connect).

Donc mon problème était de bien respecter l'ordre:

- Générer tout les certificats (production + notification prod).
- Déployer le tout sur les serveurs qui vont gérer les notifs.
- Et finalement publier l'application.

Attention: Si jamais le certificat de notification est généré aprés publication, une re-publication ne suffit pas, il faut supprimer l'actuel certif notif, le re-générer puis re-publier l'app.

En espérant que ca aide certains.

A+


----------

